# Will all the locals ever move to 8000+?



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

Howcome most of the locals are still in the triple digit range?
It would help me INCREDIBLY if all the locals were to move to the 8000+ channels. You see I have a webtvplus which downloads 7 day tv listing and has an EPG and also has a very cool tv listings search engine.
The problem is that I have an old Webtv plus(the kind that only has 8 megs or ram and a 1.08 gig drive, and stuff). You see my webtv plus downloads the listings for all Dish Network channels between 100 and 999. It downloads listings for locals from all over the US and it overloads the memory of my webtv plus and I don't get the 7 day tv guide anymore, and I only get about a 12 hour guide. What good is that, I could get a better guide with my Dish Reciver. I also tried downloading the tv listings for the digital cable in my area(that has 287 channels) and my webtv plus did download the entire 7 day guide for the digital cable.
For Dish Network it tries to download a 7 day guide for like 900 different Dish Network channels.
900 channels x 24 hours x 7 days tv listings equals a WHOLE LOT Of bits.
The Dishplayer and the New Webtvpluses might be able to handle that kind of a load, but my older generation webtv plus just can't.
Is there any chance that all the locals will be remapped to the 8000= channels only?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Eventually, I think they have to be moved and lose their old assignment. We are in a transitional phase right now, possibly a very long transitional phase.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

**Stupid Question Alert!**

Can someone explain something to me. 

As you can tell from my signature, I am a D* subscriber, so my knowledge base for E* is a little shaky. 

On my D* system, my locals come in as channels 2, 4, 5, 7, 11, 13, 14, 24, and 30 which are the same numbers as the actual stations.

On my in-laws E* system, their locals come in as 744, 748, etc. 
They actually have locals they don't receive until they get their second dish installed in July. 

Why doesn't (or can't) E* put the stations with their same corresponding channel numbers like D*?

This might be a very basic questions, but I've always been curious as to why.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The facility to convert the locals to their OTA number is not in the current E* receivers. In the D* receivers, that capability only appeared in E series receivers and after. D series and before show the channels on their satellite channel number,

As to when the E* locals are going to all move to the 8000's, they are all in the 8000's now. Just the old assignments remain as well. The old assignments could be removed at any time, but there is no need to hurry.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Echostar is working on a software upgrade for their receivers which will remap the locals for your area to their actual channel number for you area.

It should be interesting to see how the do this on Dish 6000 units with 8VSB tuners.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *On my in-laws E* system, their locals come in as 744, 748, etc.
> They actually have locals they don't receive until they get their second dish installed in July.
> 
> Why doesn't (or can't) E* put the stations with their same corresponding channel numbers like D*? *


Only the ABC/CBS/NBC/FOX station are mirrored on both the old 7xx-8xx channel assignments as well as the new 8xxx number. The new stations (ie UPN/WB/PBS/Univision) are appearing at the 8xxx assignments only.

Believe me, there is a method to the madness. In an effort to maintain consistancy, each local market has about 20 channel numbers. The allocation is as follows:

8xx0 - ABC
8xx1 - CBS
8xx2 - NBC
8xx3 - Fox
8xx4 - WB
8xx5 - UPN
8xx6 - PBS
8xx7 - Independent
8xx8 - Univision (Spanish)
8xx9 - Telemundo (Spanish)
8x10 - Telefutura (Spanish)
8x11-19 - Independent/other PBS station


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Why does E* duplicate the Superstations (KTLA, WSBK, etc.) into the 8000's also? They appear in the 230's as well.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The superstations are still local channels and according to SHVIA they must be contiguous with the rest of the channels in their DMA, so they are in the 8000's with the rest of their particular DMA's.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Keep in mind that the "duplications" of the superstations are only using up channel numbers and no (or very klittle) bandwidth. The single stream is remapped to the additional channel alocations.

As to the numbering scheme in the +10 range, there is no set channel numbers as there are for the first decade with the exception of Telefutura which is always on 8xx0+10. They seem to take the channels in the following order:

Telefutura (spanish)(+10 if available )
TV Azteca (+10 or +11 if available )
Secondary PBS Channels if available (+10 if no Telefutura or Azteca otherwise +11 and above)
Educational non affiliated channels
Additional Independents, Ethnic and Religious channels
Secondary major networks
Last in block-1: Full Time PAX affiliate if available (None on Dish now several mapped)
Last in block TBN Affiliate (Many mapped).

The only exception I see to this is in Dallas when on the same day Dish turned on the channels an independent picked up the affiliation to Telemundo and the Telemundo affiliate became an independent.

See ya
Tony


----------

